# Son iPad vers parrot ck3100



## rgillebert (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible actuellement d'avoir le son de l'ipad dans les baffles de l'auto via mon parrot ck3100?

J'ai lu qu'il faut que parrot embarque le protocole a2dp... Ce qui n'est pas le cas dans ce parrot... :-(

Mais est-ce qu'il y a du nouveau à ce sujet? Est-ce aujourd'hui possible?

Objectif : pouvoir entendre la voix tomtom dans les baffles de l'auto via le parrot... Connection entre iPad et parrot ok, ça ca marche...
Pouvoir aussi avoir musique de mon iPad dans baffles de l'auto et son des films pour le trajet pendant les vacances...


----------



## rgillebert (19 Avril 2012)

Personne pour répondre???  :-(


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Désolé, mais n'ayant pas de parrot, je ne peux t'aider. Moi, j'ai un bête câble jack-jack et c'est le plus simple


----------

